# مش عايز rt



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف ياخوه عباره عن شرح فلاش ل rdiographic test inspection 

يرجى الضغط على الصور فى الملف للحركه 

يوجد بنهايه الملف صور كثيرة لعيوب اللحام الشهيره 

ويوجد فى النهايه اختبار كامل لبعض الافلام



http://rapidshare.com/files/317372392/SOFTWARE.rar.html


----------

